# PC Zusammenstellung für Entwicklungs/Application "Server"



## defc0n1 (7. November 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal eine Zusammenstellung für einen Entwicklungs/Applicationserver unter anderem zu Arbeiten mit matlab und Datenbanken benötigt.

Was haltet ihr davon? Statt dem x6 1090 vielleicht doch eher den i7930? Bench Tests sind sehr nah aneinander und so effektiv wie der i7 6 Kern ist der x6 1090 lange nicht.....also vielleicht doch besser ein stabiles zukunftssicheres i7 system?

Anzahl / ProduktInfoPreis
1 x
CPU Lüfter
EKL Alpenföhn "Nordwand" rev.B 775, AM2, AM2+, 1366, 1156, AM3, 21 dB(A), 92 m³/h, alle Modelle € 42,99*
1 x
CPU Sockel AM3
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 6x 3200 MHz, 6x 512 kByte, 6144 kByte, Thuban € 196,45*
1 x
Netzteile über 600 Watt
Antec TruePower New Series TP-650 650 Watt, ATX 2.03, EPS, ATX12V 2.3, 9 Stecker, 9 Stecker € 109,90*
1 x
Gehäuse Midi Tower
Aerocool Vx-E 5x 5,25" extern, 4x 3,5" intern, ATX € 49,99*
1 x
DVD-Brenner SATA
LG GH-22NS 22 / 8 / 16 fach, 22 / 6 / 12 fach, Serial ATA/150, 16 / 48 fach € 18,49*
1 x
Mainboards Sockel AM3
Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 AMD 890GX, ATX, onboard, 2x PCIe 2.0 x16, Crossfire, AM3 € 122,90*
1 x
Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
Samsung HD204UI 2 TB 2.000 GB, 8,9/32/5400, € 0,04*, Serial ATA/300 € 79,90*
1 x
Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1333
Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Quad-Kit 8192 MB, CL9 9-9-24 2T, 4, PC3 10666 € 154,90*


EDIT

als OS plane ich Debian einzusetzen.


----------

